# MAN - Magna Mining



## tech/a (21 June 2007)

I like the way this is building.
See the attached Commentry.
Looks pretty spot for more positive price action relative to the analysis.


----------



## bobdabuilda (25 June 2007)

looks good if they can pull off the court case! Only time will tell,but they have their work cut out for them dealing with the Namibian Government!


----------



## bobdabuilda (28 June 2007)

Oh well the latest news has put a major dampener on the share price today.... It will be interesting to see if they can shift the extras to an interested major co though...BHP or Rio would be nice....German rumour machine is up and running too re Erongo!


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2007)

Noticed no trading today.
Cant find any reason.
Any news that I cant find.


----------



## beefjerky (23 July 2007)

Been watching this one for a while..I think it's being accumulated and is about to move. Market cap is still small, and with $2m in cash on the book...this looks real cheap relative to others.


----------



## Miner (24 July 2007)

I heard there is a connection between CVG and MAN. Apparently the new Chief of MAN is person of getting things done and people are expecting turn around. But it could be a hearsay . I am watching this for a breakout to buy at an opportune moment.

Miner


----------



## beefjerky (24 July 2007)

Hay Miner

I noticed there is a bit of volumes being trade on the German bourses today. 

See 

http://finance.yahoo.com/lookup?s=magna+mining&t=S&m=ALL


This stock is due for a run any time soon. Hopefully, there will be a bit of action 2morrow.


----------



## Miner (25 July 2007)

Thanks BEEFJerky.
Unbelievable report and so you people's level of research.  I made some punt and bought MAN at 0.032. I will post my jubilation / sigh in couple of weeks time unless something major happens before that.

Thanks again

Miner


----------



## bobdabuilda (11 October 2007)

I take it that everyone has given up on this stock now? Any news re the Badja uranium site or the Namibian resources deals?


----------



## Miner (11 October 2007)

Has any one seen how one of the director resigned and there was no mentioned about his good or bad deeds. IN the same ASX circular the glorious past of the new director has been mentioned.
It is a minimum courtesy to explain the reason behind the resignation of a director even he or she was asked to go.
Very strange and unprofessional behaviour by the management where they are not doing any good to keep the SP good either.
Ready for a take over ?
Pure speculation from me and I have sold the shares when it was right down turn any way.

Regards


----------



## rapture2002ca (5 November 2007)

Hi guys,

First time poster here. I just stumbled on this site not long ago but I wish I found it earlier.

Anyway I bought into this stock sometime ago and it seems like it is in a downturn.

I was just wondering what everyones thoughts are on this one and where it could be headed?

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2007)

rapture2002ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First time poster here. I just stumbled on this site not long ago but I wish I found it earlier.
> 
> ...



No idea what it does, but 2 cents looks like a long term floor. 

Why did you buy? Reasons still there?


----------



## rapture2002ca (5 November 2007)

They are into Uranium and Mineral Sands.

I'm pretty new to this investing thing, so it looks like my inexperience is going to cost me.

I bought them at 3c so I'm down quite a bit, I hope I can just weather the storm and that it turns around soon.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 November 2007)

They don't come any more spec than this one. All they need to do now is 'persuade' the relevant 'authority' to give them back their exploration permits for U, then it's game on again. Don't hold your breath though?


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2007)

rapture2002ca said:


> They are into Uranium and Mineral Sands.
> 
> I'm pretty new to this investing thing, so it looks like my inexperience is going to cost me.
> 
> I bought them at 3c so I'm down quite a bit, I hope I can just weather the storm and that it turns around soon.



rapture, having a look at their last quarterly, those U results at Badja are extremely poor. In Australia, you really wanting to be seeing U readings of 300ppm ++. Around 600ppm would be OK. Their drill results comming up with between 6 and 15ppm, is practically dirt. 

This, as a conclusion from the Quartely, is an understatement:



> Consequently, the prospectivity of this project has been downgraded.




I think you should look into the overall project and where they are going to see what further potential they have. Maybe even call them to see where they're going...

They doing anything else?


----------



## rapture2002ca (5 November 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply.

I will give them a call as you said, I guess I will just wait and see what the outcome is of the planned AGM.

I hope it's not all doom and gloom.

cheers


----------



## bobdabuilda (5 November 2007)

hey rapture it could be worse and your entry point could have been at $0.15 like mine when they told fibs regarding the Uranium in Namibia. Lost over $30k on this sham.
I can't believe they are still going to be honest. How many director changes have there been in the last 18mths? Even worse, Nikolenko is back! I thought the ASX didn't allow stuff like this to go on, its more like the AIM in the UK.
I don't think theres anything left project-wise now. The sand in my shorts has a higher U count than the Badja dirt.


----------



## sambek (14 April 2010)

Hi all,
I have been watching this stock for a real long time.  For those who have been following, there has been a court case pending for EPL's in Namibia, well the battle was won, and now the company is forced to defend the decision in the court of appeal.  That was done about a month ago with still no decision. I contacted the company to see if there is any news but looks like it will be another 2 months before we hear the outcome, however the seem very confident... 

Really interested to get peoples thoughts on this one.

Disclosure:  I took a postion in this stock 2 days ago.


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

Update on the court cases (2 years later!)

*Namibian Court Proceedings – Supreme Court Appeal*
On 19 June 2012, the Company received A$30,558 in respect of its costs in relation to its Supreme Court action against Ancash Investments (Pty) Ltd (Ancash) and the Namibian Minister for Mines and Energy (Minister).


*Namibian Court Proceedings – Other High Court Action*
Black Range’s other application in the High Court of Namibia against the Minister and the Mining Commissioner of Namibia follow the Commissioner’s office failure in June 2009 to accept applications by Black Range for EPLs for nuclear fuels in respect of the same areas that were held by Ancash. 
The applications were not accepted on the grounds that the Ministry of Mines and Energy would not receive applications for licences in respect of the nuclear fuel group as there was a two year “moratorium” in existence as declared by the Minister pursuant to the Act which prohibited the consideration of such applications. 
Black Range contends that the moratorium declared by the Minister was outside of (ultra vires) his powers under the Act and that the Commissioner acted ultra vires the provisions of the Act in refusing to accept Black Range’s applications.
In this matter the High Court exercised its power to reserve judgment. Judgement was delivered on 11 February 2011 whereby Acting Judge Ueitele dismissed the application with costs on the grounds that, firstly, the moratorium is valid until set aside and, secondly, that there could be no purpose or practical effect in forcing the Minister to accept the EPL nuclear fuel application by Black Range.
Black Range has filed an appeal to the Supreme Court of Namibia against this judgment. The Appeal record has been filed and a date for argument may be expected mid 2012 due to an unusually high number of Supreme Court Appeals currently pending.

*Tin, Copper and Gold Tailings Projects – Far Eastern Russia*
*Khinganolovo Tailings Project*
The due diligence period on the Khinganolovo Tailings Project located in the Jewish Autonomous District expired on 1 July 2012. However, the Company has been able to reach an agreement to continue due diligence on the project and steps are underway for the owners to visit Australia in the near future for further contractual discussions.

*Corporate*
As part of a cost-reduction strategy and in order to preserve the Company’s cash reserves, the directors and officers of the Company have agreed to accept equity in-lieu of currently unpaid fees and future fees until the Company has an improved financial position. All other cash outgoings have been minimised.
The Company is actively working with its advisors to obtain a re-listing of the Company’s securities on the Australian Securities Exchange.

*Board changes*
On 5 April 2012, the Company appointed Mr Vladimir Nikolaenko as a Director of the Company. Mr Nikolaenko has over 30 years of commercial experience in exploration, project evaluation, development and operations, predominantly focused in the base metals, gold and diamond sectors.
He has a depth of management and corporate expertise in the operation of public companies and has held the position of managing director of four public companies over a period of more than 20 years involved in exploration and production, property development and technology.
On 11 April 2012, Mr Angus Middleton resigned as a Director of the Company and on 13 April 2012, Mr Vladislav Trashliev (appointed 13 December 2011) resigned as a Director of the Company.


Nikolaenko has a chequered history with MAN and its predecessor Reefton, which is worth looking into if anyone takes an interest in this.


----------



## finicky (1 June 2021)

Think this changed its name to Mandrake in 2019. One of its projects is in the Julimar complex. Haven't researched it.

Chart fyi

2 Yr Weekly


----------



## debtfree (1 June 2021)

If this is what you are after, this might help you @finicky





__





						MAN - Mandrake Resources
					

Multi Channel Solutions Limited (MUT) is an Australian company engaged in the marketing and distribution of consumer based products through direct, electronic and other alternative media as well as traditional retail channels in both Australia and the US.




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2021)

It's getting confusing with the ASX recycling ASX codes. I might start closing threads of old delisted companies that share the same ASX code as currently listed companies.


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> It's getting confusing with the ASX recycling ASX codes. I might start closing threads of old delisted companies that share the same ASX code as currently listed companies.




I appreciate that is probably just another frustration (amongst many) of running a Stock website Joe

Is there some way I/We/anyone can assist by perhaps "Dating" old and new Threads so they are immediately distinguishable?

ie.  Add to initial post:   

*MAN* - MAGNA MINING  (delisted insert date)

*MAN* - Mandrake Resources  (insert Listed Date) 

etc etc  ... You get the drift I'm sure.  Happy to help if possible ??


Edit:  Maybe  ...  (after something has been delisted and re-used)

*MAN - (1)  *(details)
*
MAN - (2)  *(details)

Sorry, posted in a hurry, but I'm sure you know what I am getting at lol


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2021)

barney said:


> I appreciate that is probably just another frustration (amongst many) of running a Stock website Joe
> 
> Is there some way I/We/anyone can assist by perhaps "Dating" old and new Threads so they are immediately distinguishable?




I think something anyone can do if they get to a thread before I do is to simply post something like, "Company Name (ASX Code) was delisted from the ASX on [Date of Delisting]. It shares an ASX code with [Company Name], which is currently listed and can be discussed here: [Link to Thread]."

Or words to that effect. Or alternatively just send me a PM and I'll take care of it.


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> I think something anyone can do if they get to a thread before I do is to simply post something like, "Company Name (ASX Code) was delisted from the ASX on [Date of Delisting]. It shares an ASX code with [Company Name], which is currently listed and can be discussed here: [Link to Thread]."
> 
> Or words to that effect. Or alternatively just send me a PM and I'll take care of it.




Oky doke .... That sounds doable.  (You have enough to do!)


----------



## Sean K (2 June 2021)

There is also a dedicated Mandrake thread. Maybe this one just gets deleted.


----------



## System (2 June 2021)

On 29 August 2014, Magna Mining NL was delisted from the ASX. It shares an ASX code with Mandrake Resources Limited, which is currently listed and can be discussed here.


----------

